# Small fixed blade suggestions needed.......



## jymkym_1 (Aug 13, 2006)

looking for any suggestions on a small fixed blade "any brand" around 6 inches or less with a hard sheath, maybe with a clip of some sort on the sheath....looking to spend up to $100.00......thnx for any help......


----------



## thesurefire (Aug 13, 2006)

CRKT makes some decent stuff, as does Kabar. What are you looking to use it for?


----------



## jymkym_1 (Aug 13, 2006)

just looking for a small everyday carry fixed blade to do anything from cutting rope and straps to opening boxes etc, who knows i might even clean a squirrel with it.......just checked out a couple from CRKT that looked good....... any other suggestions????


----------



## thesurefire (Aug 13, 2006)

I recommend folders for EDC because of the legal issues in most states.

I really do like the ozark trail fixed blade for walmart, and at 10 dollars you cant go wrong.

Swamp rat knife works makes great knifes, but most are in the 150-200 dollar range. 

I like these but I know some dont:
http://www.1sks.com/store/crkt-ultima.html

This one isnt bad either
http://www.travelcountry.com/shop/S...111d/Action/Vendor_Prod/CatId/720/ProdId/4045

I'm a big fan of CRKT for fixed blades in the 50 dollar range.


----------



## 03lab (Aug 13, 2006)

Bark River or Fällkniven.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 13, 2006)

Absolutely ditto on checking out some of Bark River's blades! Take a look at the Mini-Northstar...


----------



## Christoph (Aug 13, 2006)

Dendritic Cobalt by David Boye 



The middle one.
Chris


----------



## Sharpdogs (Aug 13, 2006)

The Becker Necker is little bigger than your specs but it's built like a tank.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=3

If you are willing to spend up to $100 look at the Utility version of the Hideaway Knife http://www.hideawayknife.com/main.php

The Bark Rivers are great knives but you would need to have kydex sheath made for it. I believe their knives comes with leather sheaths only. Look into their Mini Canadian Model.


----------



## jason_01 (Aug 13, 2006)

For a little more you can get a custom made knife, Gene Ingram does some lovely work at very reaonable prices

http://geneingramknives.blademakers.com/

I dont own one of his knives (make my own) but I have handled them and I know of many very satisfied owners.


----------



## Grubbster (Aug 13, 2006)

Bark River has a real beauty that they just announced here . It should be available soon. It looks like it will be right around $100 retail.


----------



## cy (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a Newt Livesay Woo available for $75 to $125 depending upon handle and ti option...

this is a wicked custom made knife that's no longer in production. each kydex shealth is custom formed to that particular blade.

this is no nonsense millitary grade neck knife, perfect for a last ditch backup. 

Newt Livesay is known as the master heat treat! these knives are meant to be used and holds their edge well.


----------



## JimH (Aug 13, 2006)

*Doug Ritter RSK Mk3 Fixed Blade Utility/Survuval Knife by Benchmade*


----------



## VWTim (Aug 13, 2006)

I was just about to mention the Ritter fixed blade, but it's a ways out of your stated price range. You can also get a Fixed blade Benchmade Griptilian in 154CM for around $100, that's going to be my next knife purchase.

never dealt with this company, but here's pics and a relative price.
http://www.thebladeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=bm151&Page=1


----------



## guyg (Aug 13, 2006)

The Bark River Mini Canadian and Mikro Canadian are both good small EDC sized fixed blades. The mikro is comfortable in the stock sheath and dropped in a front pocket. Or you can have a clip pouch made for it. Or Sagecreek Outfitters sells a dandy Kydex sheath that makes a good neck knife or will fit in a pocket.


----------



## jymkym_1 (Aug 13, 2006)

thnx to everyone so far for all of the usefull suggestions.......


----------



## guntotin_fool (Aug 14, 2006)

Look at bark river, you will not be disappointed blade matrix seems to have the best prices


----------



## CLHC (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello!

One that maybe considered is the Drop Point Neck Knife by Pat & Wes Crawford that is 6" OAL w/2 1/2" blade. Also check out the knives built by Mickey Yurco.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## gailt (Aug 15, 2006)

as others have stated check out the smaller bark river knives.the fallkniven WM1 also comes to mind and its available with a kydex sheath.others to consider the benchmade outbounders and activator(model 210 or 211) are nice little knives but you would need an after market sheath.


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 15, 2006)

Ontario Rat-3. Link.

I like the Ontario Rat lineup. Have the Rat-3, 2x RAT-7's and an RTAK.

cheers


----------



## guntotin_fool (Aug 15, 2006)

If you do look at the Ontario Rats, they have them now in D2 which makes really really great blades. 

skip the CRKT< the Bucks< and the Gerbers unless you find one that is not the 420 -440A grades of steel that are now common from these once respected makers. They can still make good knives, but the pressure from the Big box retailers to make price points has really cut into the quality of the basic line knives. 

In most cases I recommend skipping the AUS series too as they are very touchy about heat treat, ALmar does a good job, so does spyderco, but others seem to have difficulty getting it right. 

Benchmade, spyderco, RAT, Fallkniven, knives of Alaska, and others are still making Good knives at resonable prices for what you get. 

Steels to look for are: the D2, the A2, ATS 34, 154 cm, 12c27 from sandvik, and the CPM lines of S30v and S60 V, there are some others I might have missed. Also the old standby 440C is still good when treated right. the qualtiy of steel available to the modern manufacturer are outstanding. Micro melts of the high quality steels mean that toughness, hardness and edge retention levels are at levels old makers could only hope for, while prices are in moderate for the Quality available .

Alhough only spyderco is making in folders, the newly released H1 steels are really a new breakthru, having no carbon in them, they do not react with o2 and there for can not rust. They get harder as you work them, and they use nitrogen in place of the carbon to get the same postives of the high carbon stainless with the inertness of the nitrogen for corrosion resistance. I am waiting from someone to make a good small work knife of H1 steel in a fixed.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Aug 15, 2006)

The little Fallkniven WM1 is nice, and available with a Kydez belt sheath or a Kydex neck sheath.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 15, 2006)

The Ontario Rat does look nice...and it comes with boot clip & TekLok? VERY VERSATILE!

For a "value purchase" - how about a Cold Steel Pendleton Mini Hunter?

Reading post #1 again - looks like the "Rat" fills the specs?!

Soooo many choices!


----------



## UWAK (Aug 16, 2006)

A Fallkniven F1 Garm Fighter.... perhaps!

Frids


----------



## Sharpdogs (Aug 16, 2006)

I used to have the Cold Steel Mini Pendleton. The ergos were bad. I do not have large hands and the handle was too small for me. I would go with one of the other suggestions.


----------



## rp42995 (Aug 16, 2006)

I just got this one Buck Hartsook neck knife http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BU860BK I like it good little knife fo the money with s30v steel.


----------



## Blades (Aug 16, 2006)

Spyderco Temperence, Perrin, Moran or Kumo. 
Ivan Campos makes a few nice blades also.



Blades


----------



## poilu (Sep 3, 2013)

a benchmade activator 210


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmmm.

this thread is seven years old, hopefully, the OP found something by now.


----------

